# Thompson/center venture predator??



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

So I am looking at the T/C Venture predator in .204. I was wondering if any of you guys have any experience with this rifle. I am intrigued by the fact that it has 5r rifling and a 1 in 10 twist barrel. Hornady recommends a 1 in 10 twist for there 40 gr vmax.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I have heard great things about this rifle and have shot two. 1MOA accuracy and grade 7 precision at 100 yards. I believe TC still has it warranted for a 1MOA/100yds guarantee. When I was researching it for purchase I soon discovered that 1MOA/100yds as advertised must of been for a 3 shot group however. And probably after one shot to relieve the clean barrel flyer.

I personally like my MOA's out of a 5 shot group as the statistical variables like heat come into play more. Especially if I am going to shoot PDs. With 5 shot groups I found TC data revealed it was a quite a bit higher than 1MOA , even with lighter faster bullets in the 36 grain range.

Don't let these numbers discourage you. A yote, even tiny desert yote's have a 8 inch kill zone. So unless you get a 8 inch flyer on a cold barrel at 200yds zero, it will work just perfect. I say this as I am willing to bet a weeks groceries that most coyote hunters seldom shoot more than 200 yards on a yote 95% of the time anyway. Unless it running and most cannot hit a running yote, because they think that 3,600-4,000 FPS pill that is delivered, needs a huge lead.

I like the fact it has an external clip. If I bought that rifle I would buy an extra clip.

While appears like a great predator rifle out of the box...the buyer needs to understand that 65% of the rifles accuracy IMHO is determined by what rings and optics (scope) they you put on it. In other words you cannot make a rifle better with great rings and optics, but you as heck can make it worse than terrible without them.

And many times such items usually equal or exceed the purchase of a commercially purchased rifle.

I'm blabbing and I know it, hahaha! But you can take this to the bank, I would rather see a person buy in this order, 1) rings, 2) optics and 3) decide on what brand and caliber of rifle to buy.

I say this as 99.9% of today's rifle brands, because; of computerized machining and very good metallurgical quality control practices, will almost always provide the shooter with 1MOA/100yds out of the box. Bed the action and you will get 1/2MOA/100yds usually and <1.5MOA/200yds.

But you never hear anyone ask...what rings should I buy? The very item that connects the scope to that 1MOA rifle they always ask about. Again Larry's 2 cents based on experience and allot of mistakes.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You can do in coyotes all day long with the TC204. I run one and have taken several coyotes with it. The 204 itself is a somewhat "light" caliber for predators with bullets running up to 45 grain. It's best to stay on the heavy end. Shot placement is crucial with the light round. The 5R rifling is great. This makes for quick cleaning. It takes me about half the time to clean this rifle as opposed to others. Really no other benefit to the rifling that I am aware of or noticed. It shoots great, very little recoil, and I get way below 1 inch at 100 yards running a 39 grain Sierra. The trigger (second most crucial aspect of great rifles IMO) is adjustable, light and breaks clean, a very nice trigger indeed. TC did a safety recall on the safety, so if you're buying an older rifle, insure that yours is fixed by looking for a small punch mark on the side of the safety lever. The camo holds up very well, and the rubber inlays are very nice and comfortable. As for killing. If you put the shot where it needs to be, coyotes drop right there. Nice and clean. My farthest kill thus far is at around 250 +- yards on this coyote.









This one was at about 70









Here I had one at around 100









The coyote dropped right there. Accuracy is great, with the right load. The cartridge is fast, and flat, but if you go light speed with a light bullet, it will only blow off a chunk of coyote and leave them mobile. Put a decent scope onboard and you have a very nice predator rig. Forget the combo scope that some rifles come with, it looks nice, that's about it. It's a boat anchor. Take it off and toss it, and get something better.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I have one in 22/250 !

With the right loads it will shoot .

I zero at 200 yards and can shoot out to 300 , just hold on fur...

I do wish the clip held one or two shells more.

The Clip is also kinda parsticidy , You gota MAKE sure it clicks in !!!!


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back guys. I am gonna order it for her. Larry I am in agreement on optics besides my 17hmr every rifle I own has glass and rings that cost as much if not more than the rifle!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Larry said:


> But you never hear anyone ask...what rings should I buy?


I can honestly say that I have seen more scopes ruined by Talley rings than any other ring on the market. Stay away from them all together.


----------

